
Ask HN: Any cryptocurrency/blockchain company hiring in London? - ddalex
London fintech startups are in full bloom, but most of them are pretty classic.<p>Is there any company in London oriented towards cryptocurrencies&#x2F;blockchain and hiring?
======
wc-
It seems like a lot of the teams and companies working in this space are
pretty open to remote work.

I'll be making a post in tomorrow's who's hiring thread for July if you are
interested!

~~~
ddalex
Thank you

